# 1985 Nissan King Cab headlight problem



## Dougleton (Jun 22, 2006)

I have an '85 nissan king cab and when i turn on my headlights only one works, but when i turn my brights on, the one that doesnt work works, and the one that worked doesnt work any more. it sucks getting pulled over, and i dont have alot of money to get it fixed. if anyone knows how to fix this and can explain, please help. thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its the headlight switch! you can try to clean the contacts, that might buy you some time,but you'll end up needing a new switch.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I second that. If that's not it you might try the Truck/SUV section. An '85 is hardly a classic.


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 1990 nissan p/u. I just went to canadian tire and bought new connecters for the headlights and then ran seperet grounds for each side.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> I second that. If that's not it you might try the Truck/SUV section. An '85 is hardly a classic.


lol ! well... it is over 20 years old!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SPEEDO said:


> lol ! well... it is over 20 years old!


 25 years old denotes a classic. Maybe I'm a classic, because I did dealer pre delivery inspections on those trucks when they were new. The don't seem like classics to me.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I used to go high school in a brand new 620 pu 
those things dont seem old until you think about it... 30 years ago!
ok now I feel old....


----------

